# Dan Abnett book signings at Lakeside essex



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

on sat 22nd of jan the abnett himself is doing signings at the lakeside gw. its from 11-1

definately worth a trip for all the abnett and BL fans out there


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, I'll have to pop down to say hello again 

Remind me nearer the time please mate.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

too bad I don't live in the UK.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I live in surrey so will try to see if I can go.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

he's also bringing with him 60 copies of God King that have been signed by graham mcneil. you can reserve a copy if you want by phoning the store


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Get us one for free mate!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you cheeky bastard, im paying for my own one so im sure you can


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Doh, damn it! You lucky bastages! So far all I have is an autographed copy of Fulgrim.


----------

